# looking for plans for a steam radial engine



## rodue (Jul 29, 2021)

any one know where I could down load prints for steam engine


----------



## Richard Hed (Oct 29, 2021)

rodue said:


> any one know where I could down load prints for steam engine


Did you ever get a reply to your query?


----------



## Jasonb (Oct 30, 2021)

Don't know about (free) download but Myers do a nice one.






						Steam Aircraft Engine Casting Kit
					

Steam Aircraft Engine Casting Kit



					www.myersengines.com
				




If you are just going to just  run on air then the Linley "Halo" might be found on the net, that's a 5cylinder. Could be altered for steam by changing the pipework to something that won't be affected by heat.


----------



## PMarkey (Oct 30, 2021)

Theirs E.T. Westbury's Cygnet Royal if you wanted plans and castings  Hemingways

Paul


----------



## methuselah1 (Oct 30, 2021)

The Cygnet is a well proven design. Why not do a double rox, six cylinder version? witha hex crankcase, the design is begging for it! Kirk at Hemingways is a nice chap, and he'll sell you extra castings if you ask... He might want some photos of the finished engine though!


----------



## rodue (Oct 31, 2021)

I want to thank every one for the information  now all I have to do is get to run


----------



## Layne Leinster (Nov 9, 2021)

Free CAD Designs, Files & 3D Models | The GrabCAD Community Library
					

The GrabCAD Library offers millions of free CAD designs, CAD files, and 3D models. Join the GrabCAD Community today to gain access and download!




					grabcad.com
				



也许你对这个引擎感兴趣


----------



## Layne Leinster (Nov 10, 2021)

Layne Leinster said:


> Free CAD Designs, Files & 3D Models | The GrabCAD Community Library
> 
> 
> The GrabCAD Library offers millions of free CAD designs, CAD files, and 3D models. Join the GrabCAD Community today to gain access and download!
> ...


Maybe you are interested in this engine


----------

